# [SOLVED] Internet browser won't work, But IM does.



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

Hi!

I've got a problem with my computer.
The problem is that my internet browsers would not work, but my instant messenger client does. So it's not my connection. I was using Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.14 while i was gonna upgrade to 2.0.0.15. I installed the upgrade in the next restart of Firefox, but when i opened after the restart it says:
"Firefox has stopped working.
windows are looking for a solution" (or somthing, I've got the Norwegian version of Vista...)
I've tried IE7 aswell. IE does open the browser, but won't load any webpages. 
IE have been this way in a while, but I think its somthing wrong with the settings of the firewall or something, but I don't know how to solve it. I'm not very clever with computers, so please: if you wonder what kind of firewall i got tell me how i find out.
Last time I got problem, this forum solved it, so I hope to get the answers that solves my problem once again.

Anders Jacobsen, Norway

By the way! I'm writing from my iPhone, I can't open any url's from my computer as far as I know.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Hi andy_cent, first of all can i ask you, did you post this problem in any other forum?

Its ok if you did, but i need to know. :grin:


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

I have not postet my problem in other forums, why should I?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Not even here? [url="http://www.reikitech.com/spyware/14750-internet-browser-wont-work-but-im-does.html]Link[/url]



> NOTE: We are aware that users sometimes seek help from several Forums at the same time. Unfortunately, this can cause confusion and actually wastes time and resources - yours, ours and other Volunteers across the community. If you have already posted at another Forum, please advise us, or them, and choose just one.


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Can someone tell deejay100six that I havn't visited any other community?
Are there someone here that that are able to help me, instead of making meaningless arguing?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Anders, if i am wrong i always apologise but if you take a look at this screenshot you will see what i see.









There are more knowledgeable people than i in these forums but i thought i would try to get the help you require a little quicker as this site is very busy. I have already spent around two hours researching your problem and shall continue to do so but i will not be called a liar in a public forum.

It is possible that someone has copied your post for some reason, i have seen it happen before and if that is the case, i will apologise publicly.

If my assumption was correct then i was only quoting TSF policy. Personally, i don't care if you posted in a hundred different forums.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

When I saw that screenshot, i got very confused, maybe that site sync with TSF?
But anyway I have never heard of that site. Now I see it from your point of view, i understand why you asked me. I couldn't access your link in your post from earlier so i couldn't see that. But I see now, sorry about my outbreak=\ 
Thank you for spending time by solving my problem.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Thats fine, no harm done. :grin: Had me thinking though, if i could have found a moderator i was going to ask for a second opinion. Yes my earlier link is broken for some reason.

There does seem to be some issues with Firefox updates at the moment and there are various solutions out there but none of them seem very straightforward i'm afraid.

I think i would be tempted to start here, 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f131/solved-how-to-uninstall-firefox-263193.html

Its up to you, if you feel confident enough to follow these instructions carefully then i think it would solve your problem, if not then it will be a matter of being patient and waiting for someone better able to help you.

You didn't say what led you to believe that your firewall may be causing the problem and i'm not familiar with Vista but if you didn't install a 3rd party firewall, then you should just have the standard Windows one.

In XP, i would right click on the connection icon in the notification area, bottom right of desktop, and you should see an option to change windows firewall settings, then click on the exceptions tab and make sure firefox is listed and that the box is ticked.

Let me know how you go and meanwhile i will get back to you if i have any further suggestions. :wave:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Just noticed that i forgot to say, install Firefox from the beginning after you uninstall the old one.


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

This didn't solve my problem, it seems like everything but Windows Live Messenger are without network. I tried to look for upgrades with Windows Defender, I got a Error: Code 0x80072efd


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Hi there, I solved my problem by uninstalling Norton 360 Online Security. 
I'm not suprised...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Internet browser won't work, But IM does.*

Norton, again... I've always prefered separate and light firewall and antivirus programs than all-in-one powerhouses that will put the system on its knees before you realize it. Happy to know you could solve your problem.

The issue with the other website will be reported to managers, you have nothing to do with this but it seems some other website tries to steal TSF's contents and picked up your post for some reason. It's not the first time that this happens. Thanks to deejay100six for reporting this.


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

I've got some more questions...
Now that I uninstalled Norton, my computer is very vulnerable.
What freeware should I install to get as high security as possible?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

:laugh: If i had known you had anything from norton on your machine i really wouldn't have bothered with a reply. I bet if i did a search of the whole of security forums here or anywhere else, you would be amazed at the result.

Anyway, glad you are sorted and even more pleased that i didn't give you bad advice. It was always possible. :laugh:

Sorry about the little misunderstanding earlier, the other website is at fault for that and i am taking steps to make sure they know i am not happy, they made me look bad.

Please pm me anytime if you think i may be able to help you search for answers to problems, i can only try my best.

By the way, have you ever visited the offline section, it can be fun sometimes and a good place to relax.

Good luck. Regards, Dave.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Try this link. This guy really knows what he is talking about. :grin:

Edit; Yeah, it helps if you post the link as well. :grin:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

First thing would be to revert to the integrated firewall if you haven't done so yet, viruses are not a problem as long as you don't go out surfing the web but you need a firewall from the moment you're connected to the internet.

Also make sure you've removed Norton completely, you'll need to run the norton removal tool if you haven't done so yet : http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

AVG and Antivir are good free antiviruses. As per the firewall I always used XP's integrated one so can't really tell. You may want to ask the question here : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

Now that I uninstalled Norton, my computer is very vulnerable.
What programs should I install to get as high security as possible?
There are so many different AV-programs, firewalls etc. And I don't know what's the best. Any suggestions?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is a list of some of the best free Anti virus:


*Avast!*
*AVG* -- *A Guide to the Installation and use of AVG™ FREE Anti-Virus.*
*Avira PersonalEdition Classic* -- *A Guide to installation and use of Avira® AntiVir PE*

Free firewalls:


*Comodo Personal Firewall*
*ZoneAlarm* -- *A Users Guide to Installing and Using the ZoneAlarm® Personal Firewall*
.

***Note: Only have One Firewall and Antivirus installed on a system at the same time. If you have more than one they may cause conflicts and system instability.** *


----------



## andy_cent (May 31, 2008)

Thank you very much! 
I've installed AVG now.(there aren't Firewall include in AVG?)
Are the Firewall that includes in Windows Vista good enough, or should I Install one of those? (in case, which of them?)
Thank you so much all of you!!
-deejay100six
-justpassingby
-Go The Power


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

No problem Andy, If you click on the link in my last post there is information/links to all the good free firewalls and a brief explanation about why the windows firewall doesn't really measure up to the job. :wave:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Actually the Windows firewall is ok, lightweight and efficient... if you know your computer is not infected. It lacks some filtering rules so if you got yourself some malware it may not prevent it from "calling home" and give away some of your private information on the internet. It's also not as customisable as others if you need to create specific ingoing and outgoing rules for a given program. If on your side you take great care to what you're downloading and installing on your computer it'll do a good job in filtering unwanted connections coming from the outside. I use it 'cause it's already integrated in Windows and doesn't need as much system ressources as other firewalls.

Deejay100six and GoThePower's links will tell you more.


----------

